# Astro Cross Canada Armies :DeathGuard, Goffs, Chilled Necrons!!



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

*Astro Cross Canada Armies eathGuard, Goffs, Chilled Necrons!! WIP*

Greetings Everyone!!!!

I am Entering 3 Tournaments in Canada over the next little while its called Astronomi-con. I will be taking part in Toronto, Winnipeg, and Vancouver. I will be playing Three Different armies in all three events just for fun. The Three Armies I am playing are Pre-Heresy Death Guard in Winnipeg, Ork Goffs in Toronto, and Chilled Necrons in Vancouver. I have just recieved my Tactical squads for my Death Guard not too long ago and have begun assembling and priming them. I have also just recieved the Org 'Green Tide' literally yesterday and have begun their assembly. As for the crons, because they are in the last event they will be the last project i will start. They have been ordered but not yet arrived.

Here are the first pictures of the projects. Enjoy! any tips are always appreciated! Otherwise Enjoy they 5-6 month project!

Here is the Shipment of the Ork shipment:









Here is the CSM/SM shipment:









Here is where my wife forces me to store my addiction .. aka Suana...:









On the right is the new shipments Orks on top, CSM/SM on the bottom (Larger Box), Left Bits & Misc. The nice part is its Nice and warm in there  and just outside the Sauna Door is the washroom. So i don't need to move very far!

More pics on the way...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are the starting Pictures.

Day 1 Orks:


















(Arms are not assembled on the Boyz because I am waiting on my order of Rare Earth Magnets for all the arms so they can be interchanged between Shootas and Sluggas ( I think thats what they are called )









Only 4 more Boyz Box's left! Will be done by after X-Mas!

Day - 5 Working on the Death Guard:









Some Rhinos... After putting on Spiky Bits I changed my mind as to how i am going to go about doing them so I will be Shaving off all the Spiky bits.... Sigh such a waste... Oh well. Sacrifices must be made!









Horus Before Wings added on. (He will represent my Daemon Prince)









Here are the majority of my Death Guard Troops Primed up with Green Stuff Tubes coming from the Helms (just another "fluffy" add-on)

More will be Updated after Christmas Depending on how busy the firm is 

Have a merry X-mas all!


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

thats one heck of a project.

good luck


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i agree with Sieg what a project, goold luck on building it all in time and painting it. love these types of threads. good luck man, can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheers Guys!

I got the first Death Guard Squad painted up and i think they look exactly how i pictured they would. I also got another 20 or so Boyz built up... Sill awaiting the stupid Earth magnets for the arms... Sigh. So that project is kind of at a stand-still. Then the Necrons Have not yet arrived so I cant get those started. But ill toss pics up Later today or Tomorrow of the Deathguard.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is an update on the Death Guard. Not the best pics I will hopefully have some better ones up when complete.

Here is kinda what they look like thus far.









Here is the rest 









Cheers, 

Chaosftw


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

They look good from what I can see!


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

That is a proppa clan you choosed for the orks mate! :drinks:
Oh, and great work on those CSM of yours!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BDJV said:


> They look good from what I can see!





Abthrillon said:


> That is a proppa clan you choosed for the orks mate! :drinks:
> Oh, and great work on those CSM of yours!


Cheers Guys!

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright here is a quick update. I have been swamped at work lately a few too many court cases. So here is the progress.

Finally cleaned 100 Choppa arms and 100 Slugga arms 









Primed all my Paraplegic Orks









Still waiting on the magnets to attach the arms, The Crons are still in boxes. Just took a little break on the CSM for a little while just touching up the Rhinos for now.

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

So I got off work today at noon (my time) and got all my Death Guard Complete. For whatever reason i could not get really clear pictures. I tried different back-drops hopefully they look decent.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Are you using the Macro setting? Its possibly that you're trying to get too much in each shot and the camera can't work out what you're trying to get focus on. Look how the model in focus is always in the background? Try photographing a single model, then models the same distance from the lens (i.e in a line).

The models themselves? Looking good mate, neat painting and a strong colour always gets my vote. I can't quite make out the armour detail, but it looks like you've acheived a nice 'decaying' look on them.k:


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Pretty snaztacular dude. I would definitely love to face them with my Pre-Heresy Luna Wolves. I can't wait to see da Boyz all painted up. Are you going with the classic metal color scheme for your Crons or a different scheme? I've always liked the way the ceramic schemes looked in the codex. And remember it can't be an evil robot if it doesn't have *red* eyes.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

damn, alot of figs to paint man, I don't envy you one bit! So little time and waaayyy too many figs, it's the nature of the beast my friend LOL


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bad ass man, simply bad ass.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome work. I can hardly wait for the horde of greenskins 
you've got over there to get a nice proppa paint,

Keep the good work up!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good hoss, for sure. That is a metric buttload of figs to paint too so good luck with it


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Locust said:


> Pretty snaztacular dude. I would definitely love to face them with my Pre-Heresy Luna Wolves. I can't wait to see da Boyz all painted up. Are you going with the classic metal color scheme for your Crons or a different scheme? I've always liked the way the ceramic schemes looked in the codex. And remember it can't be an evil robot if it doesn't have *red* eyes.





HorusReborn said:


> damn, alot of figs to paint man, I don't envy you one bit! So little time and waaayyy too many figs, it's the nature of the beast my friend LOL





djinn24 said:


> Bad ass man, simply bad ass.





Abthrillon said:


> Awesome work. I can hardly wait for the horde of greenskins
> you've got over there to get a nice proppa paint,
> 
> Keep the good work up!





The Wraithlord said:


> Looking good hoss, for sure. That is a metric buttload of figs to paint too so good luck with it


Thanks Everyone!

Court Cases have been keeping me busy for the last little while so I have gotten next to nothing done. I Managed to put together a 5 NobZ lol wooooot!!!! still another 5 to go. I also got my Pre-Heresy Tsons in the mail today so I am stoked about those too  but just like the mass amount of other stuff in the sauna....its just going to pile up for now... *Cry*

Chaosftw


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good so far. It's one very ambitious project to be sure.:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Looking good so far. It's one very ambitious project to be sure.:victory:


Cheers Fist!

Chaosftw


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Props to you for taking on three projects at once! I have to admit when I first saw your plan I couldn't see how you could do it but you are putting out top notch work in great time! Keep up the good work and keep the updates coming =)

Z


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Zaden said:


> Props to you for taking on three projects at once! I have to admit when I first saw your plan I couldn't see how you could do it but you are putting out top notch work in great time! Keep up the good work and keep the updates coming =)
> 
> Z


Thanks Z! 

Updates will come as soon as I am done with my court hearings. I will hopefully have some updates by this sunday 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well here is a Minor update.... and.... a little something extra from my Miami trip.

Here are my new Nobz they are not done but i just blue tacked them until the magnets arrive.....*gets aggravated*










































AND..... THe highlight of the Dolphins / Baltimore Game in Miami:










































Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

did not mean to double post. But here is what i am thinking of doing for my pre-heresy Tsons. Simple but what i did was change the Bolters. I gave them all Sniper scopes because their guns are a lot more powerful so my thinking was the strength of their guns was due to their remarkable marksmanship.

Here is the first few:









Please comment i want to know if y'all like em.

Also if anyone has any sniper scopes kicking around i would gladly take em off your hands i need 20-25. I would pay shipping 

CHeers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright here is the latest update. Not much but its a Work in progress to say the least.


















Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

That's gonna be nifty!


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great job, really like the way your armies are coming along, especially like the pre-heresy DG.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BDJV said:


> That's gonna be nifty!





Maverick421 said:


> Great job, really like the way your armies are coming along, especially like the pre-heresy DG.


Appreciate the Comments guys! Im working when i get time ill hopefully have it complete soon *Crosses Fingers*

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As far as the Tsons go, the proof will be in the paint as right now they look mainly like regular SM's. The sniper scopes are a cool touch however and that last model is a monstrosity of carnage!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> As far as the Tsons go, the proof will be in the paint as right now they look mainly like regular SM's. The sniper scopes are a cool touch however and that last model is a monstrosity of carnage!


Thats the new and trying to be improved Horus. He is the DP a 'Monstrosity' was the idea.

Cheers!

Chaosftw


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

You got a quite big heap of models going there Chaos, keep up the good work. Im specially impressed with the Slaanesh cult you made


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> You got a quite big heap of models going there Chaos, keep up the good work. Im specially impressed with the Slaanesh cult you made


What slaanesh cult?



......Oh...... them...... yes.... I did them all up myself k::victory::grin:

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright here is another update I finally got my First squad of Tsons and my first squad of E. Children done up. Their pre-heresy style is not very difficult even for a terrible painter as myself. I was thinking of changing it but i really want this to be 'to script' so here they are! C&C always appreciated.



















Hope you like!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright... Here is what I have been working on and plan on working on all through the day!


http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj262/Harmbringer005/?action=view&current=MagnatizingOrks.flv

Also here is an update on my sauna as my projects expand and come out of boxes.










Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

ive looked at all your pics all i can say is awesome, horus really takes the cake but how many boxes do u have in that sauna. keep up the extraordinary work:grin:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

lord Sanguinius said:


> ive looked at all your pics all i can say is awesome, horus really takes the cake but how many boxes do u have in that sauna. keep up the extraordinary work:grin:


Haha... well.. on the top right there are two large boxes. One has all the un-opened CSM stuff, then the one in front of that has all the un-opened Orks stuff. Top left is a white cubbord that holds all the tanks, Looted vehicles that are not yet opened / w.i.p. Then there is the bits box to the right of that. The top middle is filled with smaller projects just so i dont forget about them. Bottom are the two most recent armies that i am trying to complete before i get into the Necrons (Bottom left in the blue box looking thing)

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I admire your commitment Chaosftw; especially know your profession. If only I could match 10% of your work rate I'd have completed the Dark Elves I have so far! Well done. 

Sig looks good mate too, who did it?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Syph said:


> I admire your commitment Chaosftw; especially know your profession. If only I could match 10% of your work rate I'd have completed the Dark Elves I have so far! Well done.
> 
> Sig looks good mate too, who did it?


Most appreciated! Its amazing how people that don't have a lot of time wish they had more to spare for other stuff, and people that have so much don't execute and maximize productivity with it... Sigh...

Oh well! 

New updates by the end of the weekend hopefully *Crosses fingers and hopes nobody needs a lawyer over the weekend*

Oh and i can give you the guys mailing addy if you want a sig made up Syph he is a chill gent I am sure he would not mind concocting something up for you! lol

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Finally I have time to Do some work and UPDATE.. WOOO HOOOO

Here is my almost Fully Assembled Ork Army. 400 + Magnets Later and numerous headaches to boot here are the Boyz

Here is my Proxy Ghaz Until my real one arrives.









Quick shot of all the boyz... Yup all 136 of em.... 








And here are the ML's (2 per 20 man squad of Boyz)









Here are their Fearless Leaders the Nobz









The Elite Fire Support... LOOOOOOTAAAAASSSS









Last but not least my Flash Gitz









Here is a Front Shot of the Whole Mob









And here is a Birds Eye









Conclusion.... I now remember why I hate horde armies. Also Note to Self ... NEVER... EVER drill small holes in Ork arms so that all arms stick magnetically. Its just not worth it....

Enjoy!!!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

hey from experience imperial guard are even worse because u can have more of them in a normally game i used to have 2 tanks and over 60 men:mrgreen: but they all are looking good


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I did not realize i gave wrong link. Here is the proper one:

http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj262/Harmbringer005/?action=view&current=MagnatizingOrks.flv

I did this to all the little green men  New update Hopefully by next monday!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Small Update! I am just about done the Vindicators. I just need to even out the Free Hand and go over the white and pink with a few more coats. Then make the tanks looked a little 'War Torn'



















C&C is always appreciated!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Any chance for an update Chaos?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

After looking at your last pics I must say nice counter top and fireplace. The glass blocks are a nice touch too.k: Oh!, the tanks look good as well:wink:


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Nie work! I like the idea of doing the legions in pre-heresy style! I just have one question, where did you get the Horus model from and can we see some more pictures of it?


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful models mate! I'm loving the way they are turning out. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Loving the preheresy Marines Chaos! The Tanks are looking really good aswell, swell work here. Keep at it :good:


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

nice work on the painting and good luck on finishing in time


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Thanks Everyone! I appreciate the comments! Work has kept me busy but I have been working on my Oblits a little bit. 

Alright so trying out many different things Here is what I have decided looks the best. Lots of Images because they were just not coming out well. Hopefully the idea will get across  Ideally what I am doing is Magnetizing every arm that way they are interchangeable so when I select a different weapon I can swap the gun arm. I tried to justify Oblits as heavy weapon lugging termies >.>

C&C Always Welcome.

Please Note these are no where near finished its more the concept I really wanted some opinions on.

Thanks!










































































Here is the first Officially Complete Death Guard Squad!









































Again thanks for Looking more to come!

*---- PLEASE READ----
In order to make the two oblit squads to work for me I need the following bits:
2x SM Lascannons + Back Packs (Dev squad Sprue)
2x SM Plasma Cannon + Back Pack (Dev Squad Sprue)
3x SM Assult Cannon (Assault Termi SM sprue)
3x Cyclone ML (Assault Termi Sprue)
2x SM/CSM Heavy Flamer (Termi Sprues)

I WILL PAY SHIPPING AND 2.00$/BIT!!!! PM ME!!!!*

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That pic with your Vindicators.....I love the granite countertop!!! I have the same kind of countertop!!! 

JK, those vindicators do look quite nice, and the death guard has a really crisp finish to them. Have some rep!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Broken Sword said:


> Nie work! I like the idea of doing the legions in pre-heresy style! I just have one question, where did you get the Horus model from and can we see some more pictures of it?


The model I got from a gent in Italy prior to moving to Canada. Where he got it I have no idea. I will look into it and send you a PM.

Chaosftw


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work Chaos. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

First way to go those are some very good looking models, I love the Pre-heresy DG you got going. Second if I had 5% of your determination I might have actually finished one of my numerous projects.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Zaden said:


> Nice work Chaos. Thanks for the update!





Stuntiesrule said:


> First way to go those are some very good looking models, I love the Pre-heresy DG you got going. Second if I had 5% of your determination I might have actually finished one of my numerous projects.


haha cheers man!

The models have taken me some time to get done  but I am very happy with the outcome.

Now for the Update!!!

I have a ecron Army that needs to be Finished in 2 months:










The army is:

Nightbringer
7x Immortals
2x11 Warriors
2x3 Destroyers
3x H.Destoryers

So keep watching for this army to come together very quickly!!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> haha cheers man!
> 
> The models have taken me some time to get done  but I am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> ...


Nice. Can't wait to see them painted, also the SM look awesome!
DarknessWithin


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> Nice. Can't wait to see them painted, also the SM look awesome!
> DarknessWithin




sm..SM... SM!!!!!! ITS CSM !!! sheesh... I will never fight for the Emperor.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> sm..SM... SM!!!!!! ITS CSM !!! sheesh... I will never fight for the Emperor.


Well, technically that's not true. Your fielding _Pre_-Heresy Deathguard. So your actually fighting for the Emperor.:taunt:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Locust said:


> Well, technically that's not true. Your fielding _Pre_-Heresy Deathguard. So your actually fighting for the Emperor.:taunt:



Its more like They have decided to go against the emperor and are in the midst of taking action BUT the souls of the soldiers have not yet been locked into their armor and mutated yet.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome csm u got painted there just super great


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> Its more like They have decided to go against the emperor and are in the midst of taking action BUT the souls of the soldiers have not yet been locked into their armor and mutated yet.


Ok first, how am i supposed to know? Second, if they haven't betrayed the emporer yet, they are pre-heresy(as you say) but if they haven't betrayed them yet, it means they're still loyal to him, thus being SM.

DarknessWithin

Anyway nice CSM


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> Ok first, how am i supposed to know? Second, if they haven't betrayed the emporer yet, they are pre-heresy(as you say) but if they haven't betrayed them yet, it means they're still loyal to him, thus being SM.
> 
> DarknessWithin
> 
> Anyway nice CSM


You were not suppose to know... I thought about it late last night 

But to answer your question yes they are pre-heresy becase they technically not betrayed the emperor. But because they have what I call "Mens rea" ("The mental component of criminal liability. To be guilty of most crimes, a defendant must have committed the criminal act (the actus reus) in a certain mental state (the mens rea). The mens rea of robbery, for example, is the intent to permanently deprive the owner of his property. ") they are no longer loyal. 

hehe!

Hope that maybe clears up my thinking for ya!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Great job on the CSM mate!!! Do you have other pictures of what seems to be a deamon prince ???(the man with wings)
For the oblis, i have a CSM heavy flammer, but as i live in France, and you in Canada, you will pay more for the shipping than for the bit itself!!!

PS: if you come in France, or me in Canada one day, i will gladly exchange you the heavy flamer for a reapper autocanon!!!
PPS: do you have another picture of the necrons? this one is foggy


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> Great job on the CSM mate!!! Do you have other pictures of what seems to be a deamon prince ???(the man with wings)
> For the oblis, i have a CSM heavy flammer, but as i live in France, and you in Canada, you will pay more for the shipping than for the bit itself!!!
> 
> PS: if you come in France, or me in Canada one day, i will gladly exchange you the heavy flamer for a reapper autocanon!!!
> PPS: do you have another picture of the necrons? this one is foggy


No worries on the flamer I was able to get all the bits I needed!

The Daemon prince that is Horus has taken a back seat as far as priorities go.

The Necrons will have more updates soon. I need them done by mid next month so there will be a lot more pics. Just waiting on my wife to come back from her trip, She took the good camera 

So check back saturday, there should be updates then.


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

congratulation man, i m make for the moment a world eaters pre-heresy army and i know of paint the white is very hard.
You worked very fast compared at me, and your conversion of horus is pretty good.

and for another amry you mad , i don t know how do you do for maked all that.

regards


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice models they are coming along nicely. You have given me the motivation to finish my army. And can I say beautiful models AGAIN! Plus rep fo sho!
Ps apparently I need to rep others first. But after that I'll hit you up!


----------



## A1i3nz (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the models so far, your CSM army is awesome. I would love to see how the Necrons will turn out. Awesome modeling and painting hope to see more. 

-Dillon


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

kolossus said:


> congratulation man, i m make for the moment a world eaters pre-heresy army and i know of paint the white is very hard.
> You worked very fast compared at me, and your conversion of horus is pretty good.
> 
> and for another amry you mad , i don t know how do you do for maked all that.
> ...





NurglingStomper said:


> Nice models they are coming along nicely. You have given me the motivation to finish my army. And can I say beautiful models AGAIN! Plus rep fo sho!
> Ps apparently I need to rep others first. But after that I'll hit you up!





A1i3nz said:


> Love the models so far, your CSM army is awesome. I would love to see how the Necrons will turn out. Awesome modeling and painting hope to see more.
> 
> -Dillon


Thanks Gents! I am pleased with the way the DG came out!

Here are some pics of the tournament they were in! I placed 4th over all My sportsmanship sunk me 2 spots in the standings due to my 'Cheese' List I would assume. Despite that I had a great time and had the pleasure of playing some great people!

Some pics from round 1: (CSM Deathguard VS Black Templar)


















Minor win to the Chaos!

Second Match: (Deathguard VS Eldar)



































This was a great match fighting over the "Golden Potato" It was his whole eldar force VS my 7 man Death Guard Squad and in his last ditch efforts at the bottom of the last turn he was able to force me to drop it to leave the game at a stale mate. This gent also got best painted army. Great friend, Great game! Tie VS the Eldar.

Game 3: (Deathguard VS Imp. Guard)










Unfortunately we both knew how the kill point mission was going to play out here. The gent that plays this army is another great guy we tried to have fun in this one but he just could not catch a break and the Deathguard walked over the IG only suffering 3 casualties to the IG players something like 13 squads wiped 

Major Win for the Chaos!

Game 4: (Chaos vs Dark Templar yet again...)

There were 4 Dark Templar players so playing more then one was not out of the question.










This game was interesting. I didnt play my style at all but at the same time I denyed him the pleasure of playing his. I always charged his squads and did not allow him to charge me at all by using rhino walls to select what I was going to destroy while negating him counter attacks. It was table quarters so I was only able to pull a Minor victory out of this one.

Minor Victory for the Chaos!

Over all a fun tournament!

Here are some other armies that were there:



































OH AND I WON SOME PRO PAINTED RAPTORS from some company from the states which was very cool!










Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is a Long Over Due update. Here are the Crons (Still need some touch ups but here is the more-less Final product.

HQ's:

Nightbringer:


































Elites:

Immortals:


































Troops:

Warriors:


























Fast Attack:

Destroyers:


































Heavy's:

Heavy Destroyer:


















Some of the Latest things: Monolith, 3 more Immortals, 2 Lords, and one Lord on Destroyer Body.


















Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## bigmark268 (Jun 17, 2008)

excellent post that i spent a sold 2 hours reading at work lol. 

1 question though. your "Horus Before Wings added on. (He will represent my Daemon Prince)" what model is underneath all of that green stuff? i

its one of the pics form your first post here actually. i just cant place it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

bigmark268 said:


> excellent post that i spent a sold 2 hours reading at work lol.
> 
> 1 question though. your "Horus Before Wings added on. (He will represent my Daemon Prince)" what model is underneath all of that green stuff? i
> 
> its one of the pics form your first post here actually. i just cant place it.


Haha! Thanks! Glad to pass time at work! As for the Horus model it is actually a Horus Sculpt. Where to get it... I have no idea unfortunately.

Chaosftw


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice color scheme for the Necrons. Love the nightbringer. + rep from me.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for posting the necrons! They look AWESOME!!! I really like the icy look on them, can't wait to see the rest
DarknessWithin


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I have to say Chaosftw, even though they've been drybrushed, those Necrons have come out really well. They really do look like they're all frosty, quite impressed there! The bases are great too - have you considered snow on them just to intensify the feeling of coldness? I'd also like to see the eyes painted - either green to match the crystals and weapons or a really bright blue/white colour. On some of them, a blue wash and then another drybrush could really help to add some depth of colour.

+rep. (EDIT: When I can )


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> Nice color scheme for the Necrons. Love the nightbringer. + rep from me.


Cheers TGM appreciated!! 

As much as I wish he would of come out a little more to how I visioned it I do like the outcome!



DarknessWithin said:


> Thank you for posting the necrons! They look AWESOME!!! I really like the icy look on them, can't wait to see the rest
> DarknessWithin


Thank you!

They are not yet complete, nor is the army. I have just over a month to have 3000 points ready! *Holds Breath*



Syph said:


> I have to say Chaosftw, even though they've been drybrushed, those Necrons have come out really well. They really do look like they're all frosty, quite impressed there! The bases are great too - have you considered snow on them just to intensify the feeling of coldness? I'd also like to see the eyes painted - either green to match the crystals and weapons or a really bright blue/white colour. On some of them, a blue wash and then another drybrush could really help to add some depth of colour.
> 
> +rep. (EDIT: When I can )


Ahhh Syph, 

Thank you for the comments! I agree for a dry brush job they did come out not too bad for the stage they are at. I have at this point three different mixes of blue 1 is a base, another a dry brush and the last is a wash. Then the whites there is only two levels of white, a thicker of the two which is the pure white and the thiner dry brush which is a sort of off white. I do like your idea for the eyes. I think I may go with a green but I am very unsure as to which of the colors suggested will look the best. I do still need to add a green under glow (sounds like an asian import car... hmm I could start a show... Pimp my Necron?... ). Your blue wash and dry brush comment are definitely something to consider. Now looking back at pictures they do seem bland. Then as you said the bases once all paint is on the model will be touched with snow that is white and then with an even lighter 'drizzle' if you will of a silver / clear glitter stuff which will hopefully reflect the green onto the snow to make shadow effects and what not.

Thanks for the words of encouragement everyone! Always love comments suggestions! 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey man got any new pics? 
Anyway I was looking at the necron photos and noticed something.
They're chilled necrons which means that they're covered in some sort of ice, but the thing is that they were probably the normal silver versons but they were covered in ice during their rest. The strange thing is how their guns were not effected...
Plus it's too much blue, sorry i had to say it
DarknessWithin
P.S. If i may suggest something: get some flayed ones paint the bodies silver, maybe with a blue wash, then paint the "flesh" like a mixture of snow and ice to show how long they've been waiting.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

These are all really brilliant!
I love the scheme for the pre-heresy deathguard. Please post some more or i might cry! 
Are you gonna do any pre-heresy luna wolves?
I hope so.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> Hey man got any new pics?
> Anyway I was looking at the necron photos and noticed something.
> They're chilled necrons which means that they're covered in some sort of ice, but the thing is that they were probably the normal silver versons but they were covered in ice during their rest. The strange thing is how their guns were not effected...
> Plus it's too much blue, sorry i had to say it
> ...


Sold the Crons not enough flavor in play style for my liking.



jack said:


> These are all really brilliant!
> I love the scheme for the pre-heresy deathguard. Please post some more or i might cry!
> Are you gonna do any pre-heresy luna wolves?
> I hope so.


I am working on my Pre-Heresy Tsons and E.Children. I have the World Eaters and Luna Wolves purchased just not out of the boxes yet.

This whole project is on hold due to my two new projects the Chaos Dwarfs for fantasy and the Chaos Undecided army that I am making for a tourney. (Basically all units are coated in Question Marks ) The idea is pure comical but they will still kick some ass I hope 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------

